# Bobbi Brown Haul



## mimi_panda (Jan 6, 2010)

srHaul from NY!!
also got some freebies!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 6, 2010)

Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## n_c (Jan 6, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## Sass (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooh! Beautiful!


----------



## fingie (Jan 6, 2010)

ooh nice!


----------



## mimi_panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!
x


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 7, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice! I <3 BB


----------

